# Ukelei (Laube)



## germanjohn (22. Mai 2009)

Ich möchte gerne für meinen Teich Ukeleis (Lauben) bekommen.

Wo kann man die kaufen?

Hat jemand welche abzugeben?

Danke für Eure Mühe.


----------



## March (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ukelei ( Laube)*

Am besten und einfachsten wäre: Angler fragen

Ich hab selbst noch nie Ukeleis im Zoofachhandel gesehen.


----------



## llmeyerll (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ukelei ( Laube)*

Große Angelgeschäfte mit lebenden Köderfischen haben oft Lauben.....


----------



## germanjohn (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ukelei ( Laube)*

Danke für den Hinweis. Kennst Du eines im Raum Dortmund?


----------



## McFarland (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ukelei ( Laube)*

In Dortmund kenne ich (bis jetzt) keines... bin selber Angler und komme aus Dortmund.
Alternativ bei Raiffeisenmärkten. Oder halt wirklich nen Angler fragen. Mal am Kanal entlang gehen und die Augen aufhalten. Jetzt ist grad die Zeit wo die Lauben zu tausenden schlüpfen. Wenn du einen mit ner Köderfischreuse erwischst hast du gewonnen. Ist auch ein guter Futterfisch für Räuber im Aquarium (spreche da aus Erfahrung).


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ukelei ( Laube)*

Hallo
Habe die Möglichkeit von einem Angler Ukeleis (Lauben ) zu bekommen. Was haltet ihr davon? Kann ich sie in meinen Teich (15.000l), 1m tief,  einsetzen? Dort  tummel sich schon 5 Goldorfen , 20 Goldfische und Schleierschwänze. Vertragen die sich alle miteinander?
Vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge
und schöne Pfingsten!
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ukelei ( Laube)*

Hi Goldkäferchen,

vertragen tun sich die Fische in deinem Teich schon mit der Laube. (der für die __ Orfe aber auf die Dauer zu klein ist) Käme aber halt auch drauf an ob der Teich den Lauben zusagt. Als ein Fisch der auch 20cm erreichen kann und der eher die Freiwasser/Wasseroberfläche bevorzugt, soll sie halt auch so was im Teich vorfinden. Eine mehrere qm2 große, freie Wassersäule ohne Schwimmblattpflanzen und hochwachsende dichte Pflanzenstände von Bodengrund sollten im Teich vorhanden sein. Lauben sind recht bewegungsfreudig und fangen gerne kleine Fluginsekten dicht über der Oberfläche (wie die Orfen ja auch)

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ukelei ( Laube)*

Ne *A*kelei wächst bei mir im Garten , und ne Laube steht da auch rum , aber die kann
nicht schwimmen . Wußte gar nicht, daß es auch schwimmende Lauben gibt . :dumm


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ukelei ( Laube)*

Hi, Jolantha, Du Scherzkeks 

__ Akelei gibt's bei mir auch. Willste noch meine Laube sehen?
Lieben Gruß und schöne Pfingsten!
Goldkäferchen.
Vielen Dank, Knofikröte für die Antwort. Was meinst Du, wie die Goldorfen an der Teichoberfläche 'rumschießen. Die warnen die anderen, wenn sich mal ein __ Fischreiher blicken läßt.
Ich denke, so ein paar "Akeleis" haben da auch noch Platz. ... Und wenn's zu eng wird, Du weißt ja, wie das ist wenn einem mal das  Teichfieber packt!
In diesem Sinne....
LG
Goldkäferchen.


----------

